# WEATHERBY



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

HERE IS MY ELK GUN AND COYOTE GUN ELK IS ON TOP A 300 WEATHERBY MAG. and 7mm-08


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

send us your rifle pic. any brand and post


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are my rifles. Left to Right. 
1. Custom .257 STW on Rem. 700 action
2. Rem 700 in 300RUM 
3. Rem 700P in .308
4. Rem 700 in 22-250 AI


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Brad,

Those are some very nice rifles. I have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind. What kind of optics do you have on these rifles? Are they set up for long range shooting (1,000 yards)?

My favorite caliber is my 7mm stw. I have never heard of a .257 stw. What can you tell me about this caliber.

Thanks


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

The .257 STW is a "wildcat". It is just a 7 STW necked down to 25 caliber. I'm shooting 100 gr Barnes TSX's at 3840 fps into groups that you could cover with a nickel. It's the only bullet this gun likes and I really don't like the reaction from deer. I get a pin hole in and out so next to no blood trail. I just ran a thread on Accuratereloading.com asking them what they thought was happening. The all agreed with my suspicion that I'm tearing off all of the petals at that speed. I'm going to try 115 gr Bergers out of it and I hope those will shoot..

The STW is wearing a 4.5-14x50 Zeiss with target turrets. The 300 Rum has a 4.5-14x44 Zeiss. The 700P has a Weaver Tactical with target turrets and the 22-250AI is topped by a new Monarch in 5-20x50.

None are really "set up" for shooting at 1000 yds. They are just my beanfield guns. That 300 RUM is sweet. It's just a 700 SPS dropped in a HS Precision stock. It must have been a wednesday morning gun. It shoots 1/2 moa with 165 gr Accubonds at just over 3400 fps. Pretty dang good for a $500 gun dropped in a good stock!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I kind of thought that the .257 was a wildcat. Sounds like it's a good gun to mess around with, but not your best hunting caliber so far.

The reason I'm asking is that I am ordering a custom gun from christiansen arms. I can't decide on what caliber to have it built in. I am going with the tan stock. My personal favorite, I just think they make a rifle look so much better.

If you have any suggestion for me please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

It's actually a great hunting caliber, the gun just doesn't like the bullets I want to shoot out of it. It has a maximum point blank range of just over 400 yards. That means the bullet stays inside 5 inches + or - verticle out to a quarter mile.

I would personally think you'd be better off having a custom gun built for you off of your favorite action. If you're like me, you like Remington. You can also go with Win or Savage. I just don't think the carbon fiber barrels are any better than stainless, they're just lighter. That means more recoil. As far as caliber goes, that's all up to what you intend to do with it.


----------

